# Rookies that want to come to Buffalo.....



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Leave your trucks at home, they are useless. The walls along the roads are 10-16' tall before you even find the lot or driveway that has anywhere from 48-120" of snow, drifts, ice pack underneath.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So are you saying we should use


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

It's crazy out here. Beat part is customers are calling and wondering where I am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

rdfenn3;1874456 said:


> It's crazy out here. Beat part is customers are calling and wondering where I am.


Did u tell them on plowsite?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

^^^:laughing:^^^


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1874461 said:


> Did u tell them on plowsite?


:laughing: HAHAHA!

How bout some pictures from the guys in NY


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

rdfenn3;1874456 said:


> It's crazy out here. Beat part is customers are calling and wondering where I am.


I'd say nothing & just send them a pic...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Keith - was wondering how you were making out. We were talking at the shop this morning about how to handle something of that magnitude. You have a couple connections though - right?

I'd think the only way would be loaders or big blowers.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm curious as to what kind of provisions are in your contracts for this? Act of GOD / Force Majure? I mean I'm sure that the state has closed the roads down to "non essential" vehicles which would indemnify, but I'm curious to how it's worded, and "the when" you go back to contract as written.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

*Snow blower truck ready*

Do we need a blower truck up there yet all ready to go ussmileyflag


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dirtnazi;1874615 said:


> Do we need a blower truck up there yet all ready to go ussmileyflag


That must really do a hell of a job on the ceiling


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't spin that pic I can't figure it out


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

dirtnazi;1874877 said:


> I can't spin that pic I can't figure it out


Here ya go, buddy. Thumbs Up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh Ive seen those blowers before, they're for blowing the snow before it hits the ground...cool,lol


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dirtnazi;1874877 said:


> I can't spin that pic I can't figure it out


Just giving you a hard time man, no offense. In all honesty that thing looks like it would be fun as hell to run for a while


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I maybe going up!! Just got asked a few minutes ago


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

We have TL 10's with blowers that we could send up to help if somebody can point us in the right direction?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

kpmsnow;1875246 said:


> We have TL 10's with blowers that we could send up to help if somebody can point us in the right direction?


Head towards buffalo till you can't go any further and start blowing snow.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

nepatsfan;1875729 said:


> Head towards buffalo till you can't go any further and start blowing snow.


Would that be due northwest or due southeast?


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

GMC Driver;1874561 said:


> Keith - was wondering how you were making out. We were talking at the shop this morning about how to handle something of that magnitude. You have a couple connections though - right?
> 
> I'd think the only way would be loaders or big blowers.


I'm fine, all my accounts are north of the i-90. We only had a foot at some of our accounts this morning, others a few inches.
I've been to the war zone trying get people some fuel and other things today. It's as bad if not worse now than Tuesday. Easily another 24" and still coming down. Blowers are getting it done, slowly but surely.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Welp, we're down the street a little ways and could come help if anyone wants it. I'd be able to send 2 trucks with vee plows and a skid loader.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thinking of heading up to due roof removal???? Thoughts??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

we are mobilizing people out of Kansas Citt and chgo for restoration work


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

Hay thanks for setting me straight


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Good luck getting anywhere near there...saw 4 5yd loaders being transported north had 2 sets of troopers escorting them up...dont know how far the troopers are gonna get.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Another construction company from Jamestown just headed north with loaders and other heavy equipment. Looks like we are in for some snow tonight down here.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

CT sent 20 state trucks and loaders with blowers on the front this morning.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think you need one of these up in buffalo


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

dodgegmc1213;1876165 said:


> I think you need one of these up in buffalo


Maybe that with different tires!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

dodgegmc1213;1876165 said:


> I think you need one of these up in buffalo


Good for HOA driveways......


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

seville009;1880869 said:


> Good for HOA driveways......


Yup do the driveway and lawn in one swipe


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dodgegmc1213;1880896 said:


> Yup do the driveway and lawn in one swipe


So you would charge double then right?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

dieselss;1880975 said:


> So you would charge double then right?


For the price of that machine, ill charge what the tenants pay in rent x each tenant


----------

